# BM mkV



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

First, thanks to everyone who stuck with us through the development of the BM mkV. We made this thread to keep it separate from the previous BM mkIV thread to help the discussion of the mkV stay in a mkV thread. 

Secondly, pre-ordering is now open. Click this text to be taken to the BM mkV web page where you can review the specifications and also pre-order if you would like. 

Next we will go over what the BM mkV is equipped with. Starting from the top down to the bottom is the new custom tooled S surround and gasket. The surround and the gasket are the same tool/piece giving the driver a nicer front image compared to a standard gasket on the outside. 

The rubber S surround is mated to an actual carbon fiber honeycomb diaphragm. We also increased the surface area of the cone for increased sensitivity and overall slightly higher displacement numbers. 

Continuing down the driver we have a Nomex spider utilizing round sewn-on leads to avoid lead slap.

The moving assembly is mated to a 3" eight layer solid copper voice coil and a larger XBL^2 motor with more neo than our previous versions. Linear stroke at the 70% BL deviation is 14 mm one-way. 

We are using the same basket as our previous versions so mounting depth is still 3.4" deep. When mounted to a 3/4" piece of material the driver will sit inside the enclosure 2.65". We do recommend that you leave at least 1/8" to 1/4" of space between the back of the woofer and the nearest enclosure wall to make sure the motor and vents do not have immedidate obstructions. 

The BM mkV is a dual 2 Ohm subwoofer with power handling rated at 500 watts RMS. Enclosure recommendations are sealed enclosures with volumes ranging from 0.5 ft^3 to 0.7 ft^3.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Nice work Nick. 

How does this final prototype compare to the one that you demo'd at Ians earlier in the year? Are they mostly similar? Iirc, the only major difference was the half roll surround vs the S on the final rev?

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Weightless said:


> Nice work Nick.
> 
> How does this final prototype compare to the one that you demo'd at Ians earlier in the year? Are they mostly similar? Iirc, the only major difference was the half roll surround vs the S on the final rev?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


The S surround that you mentioned, increase in Sd which helps with increased output, and the spider is different. The driver I had at the GTG was a good unit but this last unit (what production will be) has increased peak stroke compared to what you heard. I never came close to damaging the unit you heard but the new one / final version / production is a little more robust than the previous sample I brought to Ian's GTG.

PS: I'm bringing the driver pictured in this thread to Ian's coming GTG.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Can't wait to hear it. Same enclosure as before? 

Has anything else changed with your system? I think you mentioned elsewhere that you had the tune adjusted? 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Weightless said:


> Can't wait to hear it. Same enclosure as before?
> 
> Has anything else changed with your system? I think you mentioned elsewhere that you had the tune adjusted?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


Yes sir. Same tiny 0.5 ft^3 sealed box as before. Tune has made major leaps since Ian's last GTG. It sounds completely different (much better). If you're going to be there we can go over some tuning tips.


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Im hoping to be there. Everything depends on work. We just bought another company so there's much to do and weekends are the prime time to do them. But here's to hoping. Lol.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Just so it's all on the first page [from the Stereo Integrity web site...]


*Stereo Integrity BM MK V 12" 2-Ohm DVC Shallow Mount Carbon Fiber Subwoofer*


_We pulled out all the stops and have designed, and tooled, all critical components from the ground up. The BM mkV has 14mm of one-way linear travel, a new custom-tooled S surround, three inch 8 layer copper voice coil, a two-piece flat carbon fiber diaphragm, an aluminum shorting ring in the middle of the two magnetic gaps, and a 12 ring neodymium cluster magnet structure. We have shoved all of that technology into an incredibly compact package of only 3.4” deep. It also requires only 0.5 cubic feet of sealed enclosure space to achieve optimum performance.

The BM mkV is setting a new standard for sound quality subwoofers, both for shallow and regular depth. The BM mkV has the ability to reproduce deep, articulate bass while at the same time totally disappear giving you the impression that your front speakers possess massive amounts of low-end response. Not being able to pin-point where the subwoofer is located at is exactly what a top notch sound quality subwoofer should do – and that’s exactly what the BM mkV does._


*FEATURES:*

12″ Subwoofer
Frequency Response ~16Hz-500Hz (typical, in-vehicle)
3.4″ Mounting Depth (Top Mount Depth in 3/4" Thick Baffle = 2.65". Add 1/8"-1/2" for rear & perimeter vent clearance)
14mm Xmax
3″ Diameter, 8-layer Copper Voice Coil
Dual 2 Ohm Voice Coils
500 Watts Power Handling
Flat Carbon Fiber Diaphragm
Custom Tooling of virtually every part
12 Ring Neodymium Magnet Cluster
Dual 180°-Opposed Spring-Loaded Push Terminals accept up to 8 AWG wire


*RECOMMENDED ENCLOSURE:*

Sealed = 0.5 – 0.7 ft^3
Physical Displacement = 0.05 ft^3


*PHYSICAL DIMENSIONS & WEIGHT:
*
Mounting Depth: 86.3 mm
Cutout Diameter: 285 mm
Overall Diameter: 320 mm
Overall Weight: 12.2 lbs.


*T/S SPECIFICATIONS:*

Re:	4.1 ohms (voice coils in series)
Fs:	28.5 Hz
Qes:	0.55
Qms: 6.7
Qts:	0.51
Le:	3.4 mH
Sd:	55864 mm^2
Vas:	33.3 L
Bl:	23.4
Mms: 412.3 g
Cms: 75.1 L
Sensitivity: 86dB (1w/1m)
Xmax: 14.0 mm (one-way linear)



*FAQ:*

_What is the mounting depth if mounted on a normal 3/4″ piece of material?
_
When mounted to a 3/4″ piece of MDF, or other material, the internal mounting depth of the BM mkIII is 2.65″ (67.31 mm).



_What size enclosure can I put the BMmkIV in?_

For optimum performance the enclosure volume can anywhere between 0.5 ft^3 and 0.7 ft^3 sealed.



_How much room does the BMmkV take up inside the enclosure?
_
The BM mkV 12” subwoofer displaces 0.05 ft^3.



_How much room do I need behind the subwoofer?_

If you have no other choice, you can put the back of the BMmkV 1/8” away from the back of your enclosure. Ideally there should be 0.25” to 0.5” of space behind the BMmkV.



_Does the BMmkV need 500 watts to perform?_

The new BMmkV is a very efficient subwoofer thanks in part to its XBL^2 enabled motor and it does not need every bit of its power handling limit in order to perform well. In its recommended enclosure volume of 0.5^3 sealed, the BMmkV’s ideal power range is 200 to 400 watts.



_What is the Frequency Response?_

Typical in-car frequency response is 16 Hz to 500 Hz.



_How much does it weigh?_

The weight of a single BMmkIV is 12.2 lbs.


======================================

*Preliminary Shipping Estimate is January 2018*

======================================

.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry to seem 'thick' but I just need to confirm before advance ordering even though I've reviewed the webpages ....

Depth below mounting surface, clearance req'd above mounting surface (excursion above mounting surface to bottom of grill), cutout diameter, mounting hole circle/spacing and mounting hole diameter are all _exactly_ the same as BM mkIV ?

In other words, this is an exact direct 'drop-in' replacement for my current and _very closely-fitted_ up-firing below cargo floor-panel BM mkIV installation, but is dual 2-Ohm coils instead of dual 4-Ohm coils ?

My dual mkIV install has threaded studs for the speaker mounting 'bolts' so the mounting hole circle/spacing/diameter is of critical interest (they're actually carriage bolts running from the bottom/back of the shallow enclosure through 8 glued/sealed dowel posts bridging between the back panel and the mounting surface board inside the enclosure). Yeah, sounds odd, but allowed me to maintain a very rigid enclosure using only 1/2" material, the internal bridging posts, internal rib reinforcement and bonded Formica laminate combining to prevent flex. I have a _very tight _'bottom of enclosure to bottom of grill' constraint to maintain my OEM cargo floor height, so every fraction of an inch counted as the layers added-up . I do have 1/2" clear behind the mkIV motor for venting.

If ever anyone appreciated your efforts toward super-shallow, small volume, super-sounding subwoofers, it's me  

Thanks in advance for your confirmation, the mkV looks sexy as heck, love the 2-Ohm coils and other improvement tweaks ! *Congrats, Nick*, for getting this to production !


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Congrats, Nick.

What size/gauge wire will the dual spring-loaded push terminals accept?

Is the *Re* listed in the T/S specs correct...is that with both coils in wired in Series?

Will these be sold on Amazon as well after the Pre-Order ends?


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry, 2 other questions based on trial-running through the pre-order checkout process for a pair of mkV ...

1. I see the notes about actual FedEx shipping charges, but when I use the "calculate shipping" tool on the Cart page I also get a "free shipping" option on the drop-down. Please clarify which applies.

2. Will my PayPal be charged upon placing the order, shortly before order shipment in ~January+ '18, or .... ?

Whatever is fine, just prefer to know up front / avoid surprise.

Thanks!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

FordEscape said:


> Sorry, 2 other questions based on trial-running through the pre-order checkout process for a pair of mkV ...
> 
> 1. I see the notes about actual FedEx shipping charges, but when I use the "calculate shipping" tool I also get a "free shipping" option on the drop-down. Please clarify which applies.
> 
> ...



If I'm not mistaken, when you use Pay Pal as the payment type with any vendor, even on a Pre-Order item, it is always charged immediately upon placing the order.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

FordEscape said:


> Sorry to seem 'thick' but I just need to confirm before advance ordering even though I've reviewed the webpages ....
> 
> Depth below mounting surface, clearance req'd above mounting surface (excursion above mounting surface to bottom of grill), cutout diameter, mounting hole circle/spacing and mounting hole diameter are all _exactly_ the same as BM mkIV ?
> 
> ...


Yes. The BM mkV uses the same basket as the mkIV and mkIII. Mounting depth has not changed either even though there is a slight bump-out on the backplate of the mkIV and mkV the bump-out does not extend past the back of the basket. 

The one thing to consider is the area above the speakers diaphragm. The mkV can move more than the previous versions and the diaphragm is also technically further up towards the mounting ledge of the basket than the previous versions. If you take a close look at your mkIV you'll notice that the diaphragm almost sits down in the driver a little bit - lower than the mounting flange. The mkV's diaphragm is even with the mounting flange so it will be closer to the grille if you have installed one. And it also depends on how much you jam out and get the driver moving more than 0.5".


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Congrats, Nick.
> 
> What size/gauge wire will the dual spring-loaded push terminals accept?
> 
> ...


The terminals will accept up to 8 AWG wire. The T/S specifications are correct. The coils are wired in series for measuring T/S's as all DVC speakers should be wired when measuring T/S parameters.  

Amazon selling is doing pretty good so far and as of right now the BM mkV's will be available on Amazon once they are in stock.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

FordEscape said:


> Sorry, 2 other questions based on trial-running through the pre-order checkout process for a pair of mkV ...
> 
> 1. I see the notes about actual FedEx shipping charges, but when I use the "calculate shipping" tool on the Cart page I also get a "free shipping" option on the drop-down. Please clarify which applies.
> 
> ...


There is no shipping charge for the mkV which is why it shows up as "free shipping". 

If you want your card to be charged when your order ships you will be charged the normal price of $349 per driver.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Electrodynamic said:


> Yes. The BM mkV uses the same basket as the mkIV and mkIII. Mounting depth has not changed either even though there is a slight bump-out on the backplate of the mkIV and mkV the bump-out does not extend past the back of the basket.
> 
> The one thing to consider is the area above the speakers diaphragm. The mkV can move more than the previous versions and the diaphragm is also technically further up towards the mounting ledge of the basket than the previous versions. If you take a close look at your mkIV you'll notice that the diaphragm almost sits down in the driver a little bit - lower than the mounting flange. The mkV's diaphragm is even with the mounting flange so it will be closer to the grille if you have installed one. And it also depends on how much you jam out and get the driver moving more than 0.5".


Thanks for the confirmation and additional detail affecting grille clearance, much appreciated. I can make this work, Pre-Order for two units has been placed.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Real-time RTA of our BM mkV 12" subwoofer in 0.5 ft^3 (before displacement) in the trunk of a 2003 VW Jetta.


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

So the Re is 4.1 ohms. When modeled in WinISD in an average recommended sealed box it spits out a low of 5.5-6 ohms in my target usable bandwidth of ~20-80 Hz.

With that in mind, do you see an issue running three mkV's parallel on a 2 ohm stable amp (Hybrid Unity U1A)?


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

After experiencing and listening this sub in the si Jetta yesterday I absolutely can not wait to get my hands on a couple of these.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

lv_v said:


> So the Re is 4.1 ohms. When modeled in WinISD in an average recommended sealed box it spits out a low of 5.5-6 ohms in my target usable bandwidth of ~20-80 Hz.
> 
> With that in mind, do you see an issue running three mkV's parallel on a 2 ohm stable amp (Hybrid Unity U1A)?


You will need to present your anticipated impedance plot to your amplifier manufacturer (Hybrid) to see if the amplifier is capable of driving the subwoofer selection. Having said the latter, we suggest measuring the impedance plot in real-time and then presenting the information gathered to Hybrid to see if their amplifier(s) are capable of driving the subwoofer selection.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

how does the mkv compare to the mkiv in real world use in the same .5ft3 

in modeling the mkv has flatter response. but sacrifices some low end under 60hz for that flat response while gaining above 60hz

just wondering if its worth the upgrade from my mkiv's


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

madmaxz said:


> how does the mkv compare to the mkiv in real world use in the same .5ft3
> 
> in modeling the mkv has flatter response. but sacrifices some low end under 60hz for that flat response while gaining above 60hz
> 
> just wondering if its worth the upgrade from my mkiv's


What modeling won't show you (looking at the static graph) is the increased output due to the higher surface area of the mkV compared to the mkIV. But even dismissing the latter the BM mkV still achieves an F3 almost directly at the exact point that most cabin gain begins which results in a flat response down to / below 20 Hz.


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Good to see you back around bud. 
Its always worth upgrading. Does it mean we should? No but its fun. 
The new surround does make a difference

Also, if you upgrade and sell your sub then someone else is upgrading their system as well when they buy your sub.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

I need this (guess not out yet) or the previous version. Please PM me


----------



## Cochese (May 24, 2008)

Got mine ordered! Still on track for a January ship date? 

I know power handling will suffer in 1 cube sealed, but that's the volume of the fiberglass enclosure I've got to fit behind an interior panel. Would you recommend filling part of it with something to bring the enclosure's volume closer to 0.7ft^3?


----------



## mailalan (Mar 28, 2015)

I have two mkV's ordered. I too am interested in optimizing the enclosure for the BM mkV. In the other mkV thread, I think you showed it reaching a Qtc of 0.707 in a 1.3 ft^3 enclosure. 

Is 1.3 ft^3 the absolute optimum enclosure size for the mkV? And if a 1.3 ft^3 enclosure is used, should there be fiberglass or polyfill on the inside and if so, how much? Is it 1.3 ft^3 before the driver is inserted?

I'd just like to know if you were building the perfect enclosure for this driver, how would you do it? Thank you!


----------



## Weightless (May 5, 2005)

Im pretty sure the enclosure size for this is in the range of .5 and .65.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Electric Wizard (Oct 30, 2017)

Would it be better to get as close to .7 if building a new enclosure?
What's the difference in the plot with .5 vs. .7?
Looks really, really nice. I am rethinking my sub situation now.


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

Production still on schedule? Looking forward to getting my hands on these in early 2018!


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

*FYI, from SI FB page:*

_"Stereo Integrity
January 2 at 7:28pm · 
..
The time window for our BM mkV's to be released will not be this month,January, due to a shortage of neo for the motors. Everything else is ready (cones baskets, spiders, coils, etc). We are going to keep pre-ordering open until the drivers are finished and on their way to our facility."_

*FYI From SI website:*

_"This is a pre-order. Pre-order pricing will be open until the drivers are nearing shipment. We anticipate shipping the BM mkV’s in February/March 2018."_
_____

IMHO no worries, experience has proven to me that a bit of patience and the wait are well worth it when it comes to Nick's speakers !


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Anyone hear any whispers about delivery times as of late?
I was really hoping to have these installed before the NCSQ meet in April


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

On the SI webpage for BM mk V 12″ Subwoofer | Stereo Integrity:

"_We anticipate shipping the BM mkV’s in April 2018_."

Still no worries here, 'anticipation makes the heart grow fonder'


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

RRizz said:


> Anyone hear any whispers about delivery times as of late?
> 
> I was really hoping to have these installed before the NCSQ meet in April




Nothing like having it installed in your car, but you will be able to hear the mkV prototype in my car at the Spring Meet.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

FordEscape said:


> On the SI webpage for BM mk V 12″ Subwoofer | Stereo Integrity:
> 
> "_We anticipate shipping the BM mkV’s in April 2018_."
> 
> Still no worries here, 'anticipation makes the heart grow fonder'


Im not worried at all, just anxious


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

bertholomey said:


> Nothing like having it installed in your car, but you will be able to hear the mkV prototype in my car at the Spring Meet.


Well, Gee Whiz, Jason...... THANKS A LOT


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

That’s like saying I have a secret but I’m not telling anyone. 

Or “I have one but you don’t haha”. 

So your the reason he wouldn’t let me have it. I almost stuck it in my shirt and walked out of the warehouse but nick wouldn’t turn his back to me at any point I was close to the prototype subs. Dang it!!!!!!! Hehe.


----------



## Eskimo (Jan 13, 2008)

I have an empty sub box waiting for mine... Gonna be a long month or so! #firstworldproblems


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I could rub it in and say it sounds phenomenal on bridged channels of a Mosconi AS200.4......but that would just be cruel


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

Lol. Well I know for a fact it sounds awesome on an alpine pda amp in nicks car


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Just checking in to see if anyone has any updates in regards to the BM MKV progress. Still on track for deliveries this month?


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

See SI FB March 27:

"Production of our BM mkV's is finished and we are coordinating shipping to us to get these over to us as soon as possible."


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> Just checking in to see if anyone has any updates in regards to the BM MKV progress. Still on track for deliveries this month?


 Facebook posting this morning says more likely end of May.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

It's a long boat-ride from China: https://acetool.commerce.gov/shipping


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

What are you guys going to be powering one of these guys with?

Dual 2 Ohm @ 500Watts as RMS or more in the FAQ range assuming small enclosure of 200-400W RMS?

Just curious as I am considering getting one.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Silvercoat said:


> What are you guys going to be powering one of these guys with? ....


Will be using the same JBL MS-A5001 currently powering my BMmkIV (one amp per sub). Strictly a 'driver' swap, same 0.5 cuft enclosure currently in use.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

I was originally planning on using a JL HD 750.1 to power 2 of them wired together to a 2 ohm load allowing each to receive up to 375 watts. Each sub with its own 0.5 cuft enclosure.

I haven’t used a SI BM sub before.. should I be looking to send them each the rated 500rms instead?


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> I was originally planning on using a JL HD 750.1 to power 2 of them wired together to a 2 ohm load allowing each to receive up to 375 watts. Each sub with its own 0.5 cuft enclosure.
> 
> I haven’t used a SI BM sub before.. should I be looking to send them each the rated 500rms instead?


IMHO you'll likely be perfectly happy with your current amp as described. FWIW I have the output level (separate from input gain on the MS-A amps) dialed-back on my amps ... surely my mkIV's aren't actually seeing 500WRMS ever, I anticipate the same with the mkV's.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> I was originally planning on using a JL HD 750.1 to power 2 of them wired together to a 2 ohm load allowing each to receive up to 375 watts. Each sub with its own 0.5 cuft enclosure.
> 
> I haven’t used a SI BM sub before.. should I be looking to send them each the rated 500rms instead?


Though I am not sure how this EXACTLY applies to the mkV vs mkIV, the quote below is what Nick once told me about the BMmkIV when I asked how they would do with 250 watts each--

"Absolutely. Power handling is not a power requirement. Honestly, 50 to 100 watts you may want to re-visit your amplifier situation but anything over 200 watts is more than enough power.



*The main thing that customers don't usually keep in mind is that with a very linear driver (both the motor and the suspension) it does not sound like a normal loudspeaker, meaning that it does not distort like a normal loudspeaker. Linear motor topology subwoofers did not go over well years ago when the Adire Brahma first came out. People that purchased a single Brahma 12" would go to an SPL competition and say that they put up a 144 dB score but it did not sound loud. It didn't sound loud because there was no distortion. And the latter is the "bad" thing about owning an extremely linear driver - it will sound the same at full tilt as it does when it is coasting by at less than 1mm of travel. There are no warning signs with linear motors - when they blow up they blow up. The only other current popular subwoofer with a linear motor topology is the TC Sounds LMS-U and those are $1000 each and use a 4" diameter voice coil. Even then, the same thing happens with those drivers. Their usually failure point is when they bottom out the voice coil former puts a permanent circular mark on the aluminum cone and ruins the woofer."


"


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

I got in for 2 on the re-opened pre-order. May only use 1, depending on whether or not I can fit 2 behind my rear seats along with amps, DSP & wiring.

I plan on using bridged channels of my Zapco 150.6-LX amps (~500w per).


----------



## Vividi#12 (Aug 24, 2017)

Is there a grille that fits? I will use a Zapco St850 mkii. I could get 500 watts at 1 ohm with 350 of overhead or 430 watts at 4 ohm with much greater damping and efficency.How would you run it?


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

FordEscape said:


> Will be using the same JBL MS-A5001 currently powering my BMmkIV (one amp per sub). Strictly a 'driver' swap, same 0.5 cuft enclosure currently in use.


want to sell me your MKIVs after you install the MKVs?


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks at calender and SI website. Its after the 12th!

Ordered mine while they were still on sale! Who's excited about getting theirs soon?!


----------



## pw91686 (Apr 1, 2015)

Silvercoat said:


> Looks at calender and SI website. Its after the 12th!
> 
> Ordered mine while they were still on sale! Who's excited about getting theirs soon?!


Have you received confirmation that they have been shipped?...

Hope for y’alls sake the date doesn’t get pushed back another few months.

If any of you mkV preorder guys will be selling any mkivs let me know. I’m looking for 1-2 more for a build.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Just got confirmation from Nick, they will be arriving at his shop this week, and deliveries will begin.


----------



## 112db (Feb 18, 2018)

I pre-ordered one... then realized I probably should have gotten two.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

pw91686 said:


> Have you received confirmation that they have been shipped?...
> 
> Hope for y’alls sake the date doesn’t get pushed back another few months.
> 
> If any of you mkV preorder guys will be selling any mkivs let me know. I’m looking for 1-2 more for a build.


Only an order confirmation so far. I picked free shipping. Not sure if that affected things.

Looking forward to it though! Would rather pay for a high quality sub and help a fellow diyer out than go with a big brand of same price and still compromise.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I don’t know if this is helpful at all, but I had the mkIV in a 0.5 cu ft box in the passenger floor board of my small car. I was able to swap in the mkV prototype in, and I love the performance. 

At some point, if I get a new car and build a new box for the V, I may make it around 0.65 cu ft - or I may try to get my current box in the new car because it is amazingly constructed. 

When I changed to the V, there was a small bump in frequency response - if I recall correctly - between 60-80 hz that I brought down a dB or two to meet my curve - that may have been the difference in the sub itself or the V in the 0.5 cu ft box. 

I was listening last night just amazed at the sound - Extremely tight, articulate bass (Dream Theater for example), and the ability to dig low for a 12 - especially a ‘shallow’ 12 - amazing design! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Any updates on the ship on these bad boys?


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Silvercoat said:


> Any updates on the ship on these bad boys?


 Arrived at Nicks shop this morning.. Shipping starting Now by order #... Post 'em up, boys !
I'm #2256


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Patiently waiting. I'm #2504


----------



## lv_v (Aug 24, 2005)

#2555


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

#2593


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Um, at this point, maybe just posting _when we get shipping notice_ (with our order number) would be more useful, less clutter?


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

There is an unsubscribe button as well... Just sayin'


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

First production mkV installed today in my car - it sounds phenomenal and looks incredible! Nick and I listened to the mkV prototype, with / without EQ......then dropped in the production driver and repeated the process. We increased the level in the DSP way past normal levels, and it was strong - 0.5 cu ft enclosure. Incredible job Nick!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Sweet. I'm beyond excited to get my pair...


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

bertholomey said:


> First production mkV installed today in my car - it sounds phenomenal and looks incredible! Nick and I listened to the mkV prototype, with / without EQ......then dropped in the production driver and repeated the process. We increased the level in the DSP way past normal levels, and it was strong - 0.5 cu ft enclosure. Incredible job Nick!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Without pictures, it didn't really happen. LOL. Please post
Also do you have any response graphs?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Well - I would post pics and graphs, but my attorneys have cautioned me against posting those on the inter webs  That kind of information can be dangerous if they fell into the wrong hands. 

But in reality......I failed to take pics, and I haven’t hooked up the Mic to REW in a long time. Maybe this weekend......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

bertholomey said:


> Well - I would post pics and graphs, but my attorneys have cautioned me against posting those on the inter webs  That kind of information can be dangerous if they fell into the wrong hands.
> 
> But in reality......I failed to take pics, and I haven’t hooked up the Mic to REW in a long time. Maybe this weekend......
> 
> ...


Thats funny LOL. Especially with the sensitive equipment in your car. Man, I wish I could get to that place with my install. Always tweaking. Must stop but Nick keeps making speakers that have to be installed in my 4runner. It's Nicks fault. 

I understand about pics. No worries.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Fed ex notice today! Thursday's my day.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

RRizz said:


> Fed ex notice today! Thursday's my day.


I shipped out over 10 orders today so there are plenty of customers with tracking information. Rizz was pre-order #2 or #3 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Electrodynamic said:


> I shipped out over 10 orders today so there are plenty of customers with tracking information. Rizz was pre-order #2 or #3 if I remember correctly.


Lordy only 2500 or more so to go?  Keep at it.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Silvercoat said:


> Lordy only 2500 or more so to go?  Keep at it.


RRizz #2256; You #2593; _Only_ 337 order numbers between.


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

FordEscape said:


> RRizz #2256; You #2593; _Only_ 337 order numbers between.


I missed that part, sorry bout. I guess the order numbering system would be over the life of his business. Thought he had over 2,000 pre-orders for the sub.
That would only take an entire year to ship shipping 10 a day or so 5 days a week.

Really looking forward to getting this sub!


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Soooo Sexy


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

RRizz said:


> Soooo Sexy


Indeed.

Congrats !


----------



## jamesjones (Mar 8, 2007)

I want to try these I'm just worried they won't have the output I'm after.


----------



## nirschl (Apr 30, 2009)

I've still got 2 first run BK's. Wonder if it's time to upgrade?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Silvercoat said:


> I missed that part, sorry bout. I guess the order numbering system would be over the life of his business. Thought he had over 2,000 pre-orders for the sub.
> That would only take an entire year to ship shipping 10 a day or so 5 days a week.
> 
> Really looking forward to getting this sub!


Not the case. Each time we change shopping carts, web portals, etc, the ordering numbers get changed so don't base the order numbers as the life of the business. We have been in business for over 18 years, not just one or two years.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

edit - (moot) :laugh:


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Order #2266 for two BMmkV's is in FedEx hands as of Friday 6/1/18.

Landing scheduled Wednesday June 6th (D-Day, of course ! )

*Thanks, Nick* :2thumbsup:


----------



## ballz50401 (Apr 14, 2018)

Be sure to post some pics of your MKV's guys! Anyone going to run these in a down firing enclosure? Curious how these would compare firing down instead of firing towards the rear.


----------



## janky1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Order #2352 shipped today.

Unfortunately, I have no time to do anything with them but, that's my problem.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

janky1 said:


> Order #2352 shipped today.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have no time to do anything with them but, that's my problem.


Being a kid: no money, more time.
Being an adult: more money, no time.


----------



## Kenwoods1999 (Apr 18, 2014)

Order # 2509 shipped today, fedex says my pair will be here Friday!! Pretty damned excited to see them, now I have to sort out a custom box for my Silverado crew cab. I’m pondering whether to downfire or not, I’ve read repeatedly that downfire in my truck may not be ideal in my particular vehicle. If anyone has experience I’d appreciate any input on the subject.


----------



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

Received mine Thursday. If this performs as well as it looks then I think we have a winner.CF cone is pretty unique ...to me anyway .
Gonna place it in a temperary box in my back seat until I build a custom one which will go in my sons truck. Kid has no idea what he’s getting.
Btw , enclosed in the packaging was a nice note from Nick thanking me for the order and being a repeat customer. Pretty cool.


----------



## Cuzoe (Jun 7, 2018)

FedEx said mine was going to arrive between 12 and 4pm yesterday. Tracking showed it in New Mexico at around 5am. I live in Los Angeles. By 4pm it was in Arizona. By 5pm it said estimated delivery date no longer available, haha. 

No biggie as it us moving the right direction, and I'm not ready to install yet. But man was I excited. Hopefully it arrives at a time when someone is home to sign for it.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## speakerman99 (Apr 18, 2016)

Kenwoods1999 said:


> Order # 2509 shipped today, fedex says my pair will be here Friday!! Pretty damned excited to see them, now I have to sort out a custom box for my Silverado crew cab. I’m pondering whether to downfire or not, I’ve read repeatedly that downfire in my truck may not be ideal in my particular vehicle. If anyone has experience I’d appreciate any input on the subject.




I’ve run a single BM MKIV in my Sierra for a little over two years. Most of that time it has been downfiring. I’ve read the same positive reviews about up firing so I flipped it up for a while. I wouldn’t give you a nickel for the difference, but I may not have the most refined ears either. Correct answer is probably that either will work given a proper dsp setup. If no dsp is at play then I like downfiring. Your mileage may vary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Getting excited! Any update on which orders we are up to? Getting hungry for bass!


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Got my FedEx tracking! Looks like I will have my badboy by Monday!


----------



## Cuzoe (Jun 7, 2018)

I was order #2490, got mine on Monday =)









Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Silvercoat said:


> Got my FedEx tracking! Looks like I will have my badboy by Monday!


Your order number is ...?


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Sweet.. the pictures don't do it justice, though. I wanted to kick the old lady out of bed, and Nestle them down in her pillow overnight?


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

FordEscape said:


> Your order number is ...?


Just under #2600, so if you #2600 or more it should be soon for you!


----------



## Silvercoat (Dec 5, 2013)

Roll that beautiful bass footage!

The box is the EXACT size of the box, she was IN THERE! Packaged well!

I look forward to getting her hooked up soon.

Very very stout cone and motor structure, you can barely move this thing with your hand.

I am curious what the basket is made out of.

Feels like a masterfully designed piece and I hope we can all submit some good feedback soon.


----------



## Mr. Electric Wizard (Oct 30, 2017)

Silvercoat said:


> Roll that beautiful bass footage!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Vury Noice


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

We just posted this review on our Facebook page:

"Nick,

Just wanted to personally thank you for an awesome sounding pair of subwoofers. I had a comparably priced 18” (1500w rms) in a large max recommended size 2.5 cu/ft sealed enclosure and these MKV’s blow it out of the water with just 0.6 cu/ft. of space each. The Mkv’s are more musical and less bloated sounding and blend right in with my factory Bose they just disappear unless I get silly with bass knob…hehe then the rear view mirror is useless. There is no possible way to get that much bass in that small of a space. But Nick did it. I wrote off slim subwoofers a long time ago but seeing the reviews on previous BM Mk’s and knowing SI’s reputation I knew these were going in my truck.

Some info on the build:

Bk Mk V wiring: 2 ohm DVC wired in series @ 4 ohm / two 4 ohm subs wired in parallel @ 2ohm. 

Amp: JL Audio HD1200/1 

Box: Subthump 

Vehicle: 2017 GMC Sierra Denali Ultimate/ Crew Cab

David V."


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I like that install! Very cool - thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

I am order #2307 and have not received anything yet...


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

You may want to contact Nick directly.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Mike-G said:


> I am order #2307 and have not received anything yet...


Mike, you requested a refund and your order cancelled. We straightened it out today and refunded your purchase.


----------



## Mike-G (Dec 25, 2008)

That is correct and thank you for the quick response. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Those who have installed their subs... Lets hear some reviews!


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

My Review from Nicks Facebook page..............Still breaking mine in, and loving them. I went from a single mk4 to a pair of these carbon fiber beauties. Powered off a Zapco st1000xm, 2 ohms at the amp. The previous single was more than enough for my little 370z, the Pair of 5's are admittedly overkill, But all I can say is Wow. In .65cu ft, they are effortless on the low end, at any volume. Crisp, and clear, and a ton of impact on the higher end. Just another Home run from Nick at stereo integrity. I was already a believer, now even more so. You keep buildin' I'll keep Buyin'.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

RRizz said:


> My Review from Nicks Facebook page..............Still breaking mine in, and loving them. I went from a single mk4 to a pair of these carbon fiber beauties. Powered off a Zapco st1000xm, 2 ohms at the amp. The previous single was more than enough for my little 370z, the Pair of 5's are admittedly overkill, But all I can say is Wow. In .65cu ft, they are effortless on the low end, at any volume. Crisp, and clear, and a ton of impact on the higher end. Just another Home run from Nick at stereo integrity. I was already a believer, now even more so. You keep buildin' I'll keep Buyin'.




Awesome! Thanks for the review. I ordered 3 last week! I am excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Holy crap these things are beautiful. Having not listened to them yet, all I can say is this: Built extremely stout!

Not to mention excellent customer service. I really appreciated the hand written note!

You have to see and feel these things in person to appreciate them!

















All I am waiting on is one more amp and I will be starting this build!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

whaaaat.... you got a hand written note with yours..?


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for posting Dominic.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Just placed my order for one, will be selling my nib AudioFrog 12” as it’s going to require too much space in my Ram.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Coppertone said:


> Just placed my order for one, will be selling my nib AudioFrog 12” as it’s going to require too much space in my Ram.


Just shipped yours out yesterday.


----------



## Gump_Runner (Aug 2, 2014)

dhmcfadin said:


> Holy crap these things are beautiful. Having not listened to them yet, all I can say is this: Built extremely stout!
> 
> Not to mention excellent customer service. I really appreciated the hand written note!
> 
> ...


Classy. That's right up there with "JP" autographing the subs he sells.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Gump_Runner said:


> Classy. That's right up there with "JP" autographing the subs he sells.




I hope that wasn’t an insult. No need for that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> Just placed my order for one, will be selling my nib AudioFrog 12” as it’s going to require too much space in my Ram.




Looking forward to taking some measurements and see which side this will need to be mounted under. Thanks in advance for shipping so quickly.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Well good news as my sub has arrived according to the wife. When I am home later tonight I’ll pop that puppy open. Thanks again Nick for the rapid ship.


----------



## dsquared (Aug 10, 2016)

Popped one in an old JL box . A little on the big side but it’s temporary until I get around to a custom one .
Had it running off NVX 900.5. Ehh.. It is what is that amp .
Swapped out for an Arc 1200.6. Now we’re talking. This thing really sounded nice in my sons Mountaineer . He was happy as **** . This thing can hit the lows pretty well too!


----------



## ParDeus (May 10, 2014)

Gump_Runner said:


> Classy. That's right up there with "JP" autographing the subs he sells.


Wait, are you really trying to draw that parallel? One guy is a tool CHARGING for ****n autographed Skarbage, the other is an actual innovator including a thoughtful note.

Would you say the same thing if Andy W. included a note thanking the customer and asking for feedback? Comparing Nick, or anybody else to JP is lower than whale shiz. What's your motivation here?


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Nick is a good dude, Note included or not, He has always been easily accessible to me, by phone, text, or email... I've never had to wait for a reply. Thats great service if you ask me. He even made it a point to hunt me down at a get together for a demo in my car (that happens to be full of his product, by the way). If he's building it, I'm buying it.
There are only a few owners that go out of their way like Nick does for his customers.

On that same note, DIYMA as a whole is a top-notch group of people. Aside from a few snarky douchebags, (if you THINK I may be talking about you, you're probably right, Lol) This place is full of great folks who just love to share information, and help one another.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

dsquared said:


> Popped one in an old JL box . A little on the big side but it’s temporary until I get around to a custom one .
> Had it running off NVX 900.5. Ehh.. It is what is that amp .
> Swapped out for an Arc 1200.6. Now we’re talking. This thing really sounded nice in my sons Mountaineer . He was happy as **** . This thing can hit the lows pretty well too!


Tripling the power will do that for you.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

dsquared said:


> Popped one in an old JL box . A little on the big side but it’s temporary until I get around to a custom one .
> Had it running off NVX 900.5. Ehh.. It is what is that amp .
> Swapped out for an Arc 1200.6. Now we’re talking. This thing really sounded nice in my sons Mountaineer . He was happy as **** . This thing can hit the lows pretty well too!
> View attachment 228451
> ...


Exactly. Thanks for the pictures and review. The higher power and more output are a few of the things we focused on with the new mkV's. The previous mkIII's and mkIV's would not take the extra power but the new mkV's will handle it and handle it well. Thanks again for listing the amount of power and different amplifiers you used and the outcome.


----------



## fastlane (Apr 6, 2009)

Mine's due in Wednesday. Going to build a downfiring .7ish cf enclosure mounted on the center hump in my Ram. Should pair nicely with my mkII's. 

Funny enough I don't even need a shallow mount sub for where it's going. I've been sold on Nick's products since my first BM sub years ago. His HT offering are top notch as well. I'd love to replace my 10 SI18's with a quad SI24 setup.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Can any of you that have a BM MKV confirm that the mounting depth is 3.4"? The specs listed on the SI site say it is, but I just wanted to double check. 

Debating throwing out my suitcase


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

naiku said:


> Can any of you that have a BM MKV confirm that the mounting depth is 3.4"? The specs listed on the SI site say it is, but I just wanted to double check.
> 
> Debating throwing out my suitcase


 Considering it is the same framework as the MK4, minus the rubber trim ring, I would say it is an accurate figure. (measured my mk4 for this info)


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Thanks, Ron, toying with the idea of putting one in a false floor. I would only need to raise my trunk floor by about 1.5" for one to fit easily.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Ill be starting my latest project next week after vacation. I picked up a 2012 Titan crew cab, and will be installing the new dayton dsp, along with My MK4, tm65v2's, and an unknown as of right now widebander.
Running them off of the old JBL MS1004 and 5001.
All the stuff collecting dust in my garage, with the exception of the widebanders.
Hopefully I'll have it all in before My meet in Sept., parked along side the Z.


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

Cool, looking forward to that meet already. Unless I decide to host a fall meet here (struggling to pick a date) then your PA meet will likely be the last one I attend this year.


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

Me too! interest is pretty light as of right now, but hoping it picks up in the coming days/weeks.............


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

RRizz said:


> Me too! interest is pretty light as of right now, but hoping it picks up in the coming days/weeks.............




Maybe I missed it but where and when is the meet? No chance it’s close to Austin, Texas?


----------



## RRizz (Sep 4, 2012)

no, southeast Pa


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

RRizz said:


> no, southeast Pa




Damn


----------



## dcfis (Sep 9, 2016)

dhmcfadin said:


> RRizz said:
> 
> 
> > Me too! interest is pretty light as of right now, but hoping it picks up in the coming days/weeks.............
> ...


You would have thought Austin since everyone moved here already


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

dcfis said:


> You would have thought Austin since everyone moved here already


No kidding!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I thought I had already posted on this thread about my impressions of the SI BM mkV sub, but I don't see anything.....that age thing again.....

I was using the BM mkIV in my car for a few years. I had it in a 0.5 cu ft fiberglass enclosure in the foot well of my 2013 Subaru BRZ powered by 2 bridged channels of a Mosconi AS200.4. 





































I really enjoyed the clean playback of this sub - it reproduces the low notes in my music without any issues - it has great finesse when reproducing stand up bass and cello - and can get aggressive with solidly produced kick drum - with a definite snap. Again, the fact that I have this mounted up front in a small sports car is an advantage, and I have a very strong amp driving it. This sub produces all of the output that I require. 

A good friend was building a home sub for me, and I decided to use the mkIV in that set up, and it is tremendous in the roughly 1 cu ft box that Jason built me. We mounted it inverted to show off the glorious basket - this was one of the very early models that had a few aesthetic upgrades 










It is mounted in the box in the background, and the mkV prototype is mounted in my current car enclosure which is roughly 0.5 cu ft as stated above. I had the prototype in the car for a few months, and I had the car re-tuned when I got the sub in. It had a bit more output in the 60-80hz area from the IV. It also had a bit more output (and the way we wired it, took the amp to 1 ohm). I didn't perceive any difference in sound quality - it didn't suffer any noticeable drop in the quality of the sound in favor of more output.

Once the production V's came in, I was able to install one of the early examples in the car. I added a few additional sound deadening pieces in the inside of the box, but I'm not sure it made any appreciable change in the sound. I'm often amazed when guys report that they can hear the difference between a lightly stuffed or moderately stuffed or stuffed with this material vs that material when it comes to a sub enclosure. I don't doubt they hear those differences, but I don't believe I have heard that in my car. 



















As you can see in the following picture - the driver sits parallel to the floor and is hidden from sight. I'm not getting any resonance from the driver when played 'strongly'. 










The tune I had on the car with the mkV before this recent tune had the driver with the following DSP settings: 

Level: -21.5 db in the Helix
Low Pass: 91hz
Filter: 24db LR

My current tune is a bit different - I won't list out everything, but we put a good amount of EQ on the sub to fit the curve we were looking for.

Level: -5.25
Low Pass: 50hz
Filter: 12db

So, two very different tunes for this sub in this same car, and they both worked very well - not making dramatic statements there - just pointing out a fact. I am amazed at the sound in this current tune - especially since the settings in the DSP are so different.....I'm getting very strong bass that extends up to blend with my mid bass drivers (6 1/2's in the doors).

I play the following track, and the sub is very precise in the middle of the windshield - a great deal of output - and snap. 






And I can play something like this track and get all of the subtlety of the stand up bass (at about 1:20): 






I received very good feedback from those who demo'd the car recently at SVR in West Virginia - giving high marks for the sound of the mid bass / sub bass integration - how the sub imaged within the sound stage.

So, in summary - I have been extremely pleased with the mkIV and the mkV subs in my application - both have delivered extraordinary sound quality for the wide range of music I play through the system. Due partly to the install location and the amplifier that I have driving the sub, I get all of the output I need out of the driver. I know there are a lot of subs out there that can perform as I have described above.........but very few could be installed in the location I have selected, and I am particularly partial to the sound signature out of these particular subs. I enjoy it in the home set up and in the car.


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

Temptation..


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Jason. Do you have any pictures of your current production mkV installed? The prototype pictured was a good driver but the production units are polished (not literally, but figuratively, haha).


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

The only picture I had of the V installed (I’m pretty sure that is the V production and not the prototype) was the last photo above - you can just barely see the cone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjbrownco (Apr 30, 2014)

Anyone heard or have any experience with these mounted upfiring under rear seats in a truck vs downfire? I hope to finally start my install in a few weeks and cannot decide wether to build my box upfire or downfire.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

I am running mine downfiring in a 1.55 cu ft box. Just finished my box last night aside from runners and carpet. It’s going in a 2018 F150 Supercrew. 

3/4” mdf
59”x 13 1/2” x 7” x 4 1/4”


----------



## Jroo (May 24, 2006)

holy smokes for a truck box, that is thin.


----------



## cjbrownco (Apr 30, 2014)

I had a Supercrew before this Silverado and I definitely miss the flat floor to work with instead of this hump to build around. Looks like your box will be nice. Would you care to post some after pictures and listening impressions once you get it all finished up?


----------



## GreatLaBroski (Jan 20, 2018)

dhmcfadin said:


> I am running mine downfiring in a 1.55 cu ft box. Just finished my box last night aside from runners and carpet. It’s going in a 2018 F150 Supercrew.


That thing is going to slam! Post back with your impressions.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Jroo said:


> holy smokes for a truck box, that is thin.




Surprisingly, that is all the height I had to work with. I didn’t want to do a seat riser.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

cjbrownco said:


> I had a Supercrew before this Silverado and I definitely miss the flat floor to work with instead of this hump to build around. Looks like your box will be nice. Would you care to post some after pictures and listening impressions once you get it all finished up?




I absolutely will! I’ll be creating a build log soon. I’m building a reference style system so my expectations are pretty high!


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

For people running BM subs in sedans..

Which mounting locations besides front passenger foot well, have you had success mounting these? 

I’m playing with the idea of mounting 2 mkV’s in a sealed enclosure that fits on the middle seat with whatever remaining cuft needed extending back through a ski hole passage. 

Each sub would be firing out from the middle seat towards each passanger door.

It would be a challenge to secure it but acoustically doese this sound like a good idea or no? Any input or feedback?

*I attached a rough sketch (I really can’t draw) of what I’m trying to describe.


----------



## Davesworld (Oct 3, 2018)

I have a pair of the MK V on the way now. It's a shame that no one will see them once mounted downfiring, they're gorgeous! They are going into an under rear seat enclosure with 0.7 cubic feet per woofer in a 2007 Lincoln Mark LT which is akin to a Ford F150 Supercrew.

Using the calculator at SpeakerboxLite this was the only shallow that would have a Q in the 0.7 range with any box that would fit under the rear seat and have very respectable output, likely far more than I'll ever need. Some even highly rated ones would give a Q close to 1.0 with such a box.

I'm running one Audio Control LC-1.800 per woofer and will have to run the coils in series to get 4 ohms. Paralleling them to get 1 ohm will not work on this amp. The Head Unit is an Alpine X208U. I ran off the built in amps and factory sub on a recent trip and while it sounded a bit better than the factory head unit, I decided to get an Audio Control LC-4.800, then I thought how I really hate the factory 8" underdamped sub so it took on a life of it's own. This proves that by simply changing your head unit from factory, you may wind up with a rack of amps and a pair of Nick's masterpieces before you are finished.

Now I just need to figure out how much polyfill to use. I'll look into measurement equipment. I'm big on well defined bass and absolutely can't stand all the underdamped high Q systems running out there.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Edit


----------



## thechainrule (Feb 2, 2010)

So stoked that my pair will arrive today. Still playing around with the idea of making a stealth box in the tire well rather than the usual slim rear facing sub box. Decisions decisions.


----------



## Davesworld (Oct 3, 2018)

dhmcfadin said:


> Surprisingly, that is all the height I had to work with. I didn’t want to do a seat riser.


Yes, I sat in my back seat and I'm only 5'8" and imagined 2" less headroom and then though, nah.


----------



## Davesworld (Oct 3, 2018)

thechainrule said:


> So stoked that my pair will arrive today. Still playing around with the idea of making a stealth box in the tire well rather than the usual slim rear facing sub box. Decisions decisions.


I think you mean spare tire well? With a real tire well, all bets are off, you'd be the only three wheel car with that setup.

Mine will arrive Monday. Is anyone with down firing subs using a grille to keep objects from getting lost under there interfering with the driver? My factory sub, also down firing but single 8" and underdamped bass, has a grill. I don't know if this is ever a problem for anyone.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

No grills here


----------



## Davesworld (Oct 3, 2018)

dhmcfadin said:


> Edit


My guess is that this is the post I was emailed, if so, yes the two share a common cavity, 1.4 cubic feet shared by two.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Davesworld said:


> My guess is that this is the post I was emailed, if so, yes the two share a common cavity, 1.4 cubic feet shared by two.




So after displacement we are looking at 1.3 I would start with 3/4 of a lb and listen to it.


----------



## Davesworld (Oct 3, 2018)

dhmcfadin said:


> So after displacement we are looking at 1.3 I would start with 3/4 of a lb and listen to it.


I ordered two 8oz bags of polyfill based on the 1 pound per cubic foot, I have also seen that stated as 1 to 1.5 pounds per cubic feet. This assumes the proper box volume for the driver, if slightly too small then that is what over-stuffing is for. If possible, I am going to measure.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Davesworld said:


> I ordered two 8oz bags of polyfill based on the 1 pound per cubic foot, I have also seen that stated as 1 to 1.5 pounds per cubic feet. This assumes the proper box volume for the driver, if slightly too small then that is what over-stuffing is for. If possible, I am going to measure.




I followed the 1 -1.5 cu ft rule and it did not sound right. Went 1 lb for 1.54 cu ft enclosure or .64 lb per cu ft and it sounded much better. 

Get a food scale off amazon. I got one for 6 bucks. Makes weighing the poly fill easy.


----------



## Davesworld (Oct 3, 2018)

dhmcfadin said:


> I followed the 1 -1.5 cu ft rule and it did not sound right. Went 1 lb for 1.54 cu ft enclosure or .64 lb per cu ft and it sounded much better.
> 
> Get a food scale off amazon. I got one for 6 bucks. Makes weighing the poly fill easy.


Yes, the food scale, I have always needed one for many uses aside from food.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Shout out to Dennis at DV Audio for whipping me up a solid box for 2 BM mkV 

Subs in .655 cu ft each with poly fill. I bought a 20oz bag off amazon prime which comes out to 1.25 lbs polyfill for 1.31 cuft

It has double front baffle with countersink mounts. All 3/4” in thick mdf used and I added some SDS CLD Tiles to the backside before an eventual cosmetic layer.

This is for a Civic sedan. The front baffle of the enclosure will be sealed to the front cabin in the same fashion an infinite baffle would be. Hoping this configuration will keep valuable sq spl in the cabin.

Next is to eventually cut open ski hole and create more openings in the rear seat backs themselves. And brace/seal the rear deck as much as possible. Any back waves should be contained within the sealed off trunk (CLD, 2 layers of CCF/MLV).


----------



## Davesworld (Oct 3, 2018)

dhmcfadin said:


> I followed the 1 -1.5 cu ft rule and it did not sound right. Went 1 lb for 1.54 cu ft enclosure or .64 lb per cu ft and it sounded much better.
> 
> Get a food scale off amazon. I got one for 6 bucks. Makes weighing the poly fill easy.


Nick also said that the pound per cubic feet is too much. My enclosure is 1.4 cubic feet total, he suggested 0.5 pounds per woofer and keeping the vents clear of it. Oh I received my woofers today! What a work of art!

EDIT: There is a dividing wall between the two halves of the enclosure so they are not in one cavity. The box is side firing as well which could well be a good thing. The 0.7 cubic feet the mfr stated per 12" woofer is entirely correct.


----------



## Bnlcmbcar (Aug 23, 2016)

Davesworld said:


> Nick also said that the pound per cubic feet is too much. My enclosure is 1.4 cubic feet total, he suggested 0.5 pounds per woofer and keeping the vents clear of it.


I concur. I ended up putting in less than the pound per cubic ft ratio.


----------



## Davesworld (Oct 3, 2018)

Bnlcmbcar said:


> Shout out to Dennis at DV Audio for whipping me up a solid box for 2 BM mkV
> 
> Subs in .655 cu ft each with poly fill. I bought a 20oz bag off amazon prime which comes out to 1.25 lbs polyfill for 1.31 cuft
> 
> ...


Very nice job they did!


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

For the past two months, I have been running 3 MKV's in 1.54 cu ft with 1 lb of poly wired at 1.3 ohm with 1700 watts in my 2018 f150. At this point, I am beyond impressed with what Nick has built. The subs are smooth and loud. For shallows, they hit low with authority. I am running more power through them than they are rated for and it simply doesn't phase them. (I cant recommend this for anyone but me, go at your own risk) The last couple weeks I have been pushing them hard and they just straight perform. Nick has been great to work with also, not many businesses still offer this level of customer service. You can tell a lot of pride and passion goes into building these. I can really appreciate that. Below is a detailed review:

Aesthetics: These subs are a work of art. The carbon cone and chassis with small mesh grill inserts really make this speaker stand out. By far one of the best looking subs in production today. Pictures really don't do them justice.

Build Quality: The build quality and quality control of each MKV was very good. The cone weave was symmetrical across all three subs, the push terminals are stout, the weight is substantial for shallow mount, fit and finish was flawless. Out of the box, the MKV's were very stiff. Very very stiff. I knew it was going to take some time for break-in.

Initial Impressions: These speakers take time to break in, plain and simple. At two months, I feel like I am finally starting to hear their true potential. That is not to say that they didn't sound great from the start, like I said, they were very tight to begin with. But also dont set base your impression on them from the first couple plays. They get SO much better. Since the first time I listened to them, I have only become more impressed.

Testing: After an initial tune and listening to them for about a week, I was trying to find a way to get more output from the 30 hz and below. Obviously with a sealed enclosure there were limitations. Before touching the subs, my tune was modified a couple times which helped drastically. From there, I started communicating with nick and doing some modeling. The space under my rear bench seat would only allow for a 1.54 cu ft enclosure. I knew going in that I was giving these subs the bare minimum volume. Nick suggested I take one sub out, cap the opening, and turn my amp down slightly. I took his suggestion and low and behold, 2 subs were just as loud as the 3 and were louder than the 3 below 30 hz. This confirmed my suspicion that the MKV's were in too small of an enclosure. Ultimately, these drivers need more than .5 cu ft of volume. .6 at a minimum in my opinion. After discovering this, I experimented with different amounts of poly. Using a kitchen scale, I was able to track how much was going in and coming out. After lots of testing, 1 lb for 1.54 cu ft seemed to be the magic number. All I can say is now these subs absolutely kill it. I am continually impressed. They are VERY LOUD! I met up with two other DIYMA members last weekend and their reaction was "and you want more bass than this?". (I like my bass)

Future Ideas: I have talked with Nick about the possibility of trying them in a ported enclosure. I think I am set on running 2 MKV's in 2 cu ft, tuned to 30 hz. Should be a fun project down the road. According to winISD, they should sound great. These speakers definitely have some versatility and A LOT of potential.

I cant say enough about how impressed I am with the MKV. They absolutely check the box of SQ and for a shallow driver, they have some damn impressive output and they hit extremely low. If you are looking for a high quality, SQ based driver that can handle everything you throw at it and more, this is the speaker for you. I wouldn't consider any other shallow at this point and time, plain and simple. Nick earned a lifelong customer.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Fantastic review! Thank you for posting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xlynoz (Jun 16, 2008)

Any one in here with a custom enclosure under the rear seat of a 2014 or up Silverado / Sierra? Planning mine out for 2 MKVs and would like to see what others have done. I'm trying to follow the lines of the seat and not stick out anywhere, while maintaining 1.3 - 1.5 CF. With 10's it would be easy. The extra 2 inches make it a little tougher for speaker placement. If there is anyone, could you post up some pics of the box and how it looks in in the truck. Thanks.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

dhmcfadin said:


> For the past two months, I have been running 3 MKV's in 1.54 cu ft with 1 lb of poly wired at 1.3 ohm with 1700 watts in my 2018 f150. At this point, I am beyond impressed with what Nick has built. The subs are smooth and loud. For shallows, they hit low with authority. I am running more power through them than they are rated for and it simply doesn't phase them. (I cant recommend this for anyone but me, go at your own risk) The last couple weeks I have been pushing them hard and they just straight perform. Nick has been great to work with also, not many businesses still offer this level of customer service. You can tell a lot of pride and passion goes into building these. I can really appreciate that. Below is a detailed review:
> 
> Aesthetics: These subs are a work of art. The carbon cone and chassis with small mesh grill inserts really make this speaker stand out. By far one of the best looking subs in production today. Pictures really don't do them justice.
> 
> ...


Dom, thank you very much for being open to our suggestions and actually testing our suggestionns. We knew that what you were after (sub-30 Hz info) was being restricted by the absolute minimum 0.50 ft^3 of airspace per driver. Losing one sub and gaining volume to 0.65+ per driver was going to supply you with what you were after and viola you achieved what you desired.  Well, that, and removing time alignment on the subwoofers on your initial tune. Quite a few modifications to your system (physical or non-physical) but, again, we applaud you for being open and willing to talk to us to gain as much information as possible to achieve the best result.


----------



## nyquistrate (Apr 17, 2011)

xlynoz said:


> Any one in here with a custom enclosure under the rear seat of a 2014 or up Silverado / Sierra? Planning mine out for 2 MKVs and would like to see what others have done. I'm trying to follow the lines of the seat and not stick out anywhere, while maintaining 1.3 - 1.5 CF. With 10's it would be easy. The extra 2 inches make it a little tougher for speaker placement. If there is anyone, could you post up some pics of the box and how it looks in in the truck. Thanks.


Yes, please. I have the same application! 2 MKV's under the rear seat of 2015 crew cab 2500HD.


----------



## speakerman99 (Apr 18, 2016)

xlynoz said:


> Any one in here with a custom enclosure under the rear seat of a 2014 or up Silverado / Sierra? Planning mine out for 2 MKVs and would like to see what others have done. I'm trying to follow the lines of the seat and not stick out anywhere, while maintaining 1.3 - 1.5 CF. With 10's it would be easy. The extra 2 inches make it a little tougher for speaker placement. If there is anyone, could you post up some pics of the box and how it looks in in the truck. Thanks.




















Finally Got some vinyl on this one tonight. Still not quite finished with the design of the top section but this should give you an idea. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Torpedo (Aug 16, 2018)

Electrodynamic said:


> Dom, thank you very much for being open to our suggestions and actually testing our suggestionns. We knew that what you were after (sub-30 Hz info) was being restricted by the absolute minimum 0.50 ft^3 of airspace per driver. Losing one sub and gaining volume to 0.65+ per driver was going to supply you with what you were after and viola you achieved what you desired.  Well, that, and removing time alignment on the subwoofers on your initial tune. Quite a few modifications to your system (physical or non-physical) but, again, we applaud you for being open and willing to talk to us to gain as much information as possible to achieve the best result.


I too am in the same situation. I had the box built long before the drivers shipped and trying to conserve space, went with the minimum size. I am missing a bit of the low end grunt, most likely due to the restricted airspace. I was lucky enough to hear Dom's setup a few weeks back and was very impressed. I hope to hear it with the larger box.

Other than that, these subs are incredible. Thanks again Nick for the awesome product and even better customer service.


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Torpedo said:


> I too am in the same situation. I had the box built long before the drivers shipped and trying to conserve space, went with the minimum size. I am missing a bit of the low end grunt, most likely due to the restricted airspace. I was lucky enough to hear Dom's setup a few weeks back and was very impressed. I hope to hear it with the larger box.
> 
> 
> 
> Other than that, these subs are incredible. Thanks again Nick for the awesome product and even better customer service.




Jason, do you currently have any poly in your enclosure? That will help tremendously if you are a little short on volume.

Personally, I thought you mustang sounded awesome! I don’t know if I would change the box at all. Just add a little poly.


----------



## Mr. Electric Wizard (Oct 30, 2017)

Do you happen know somebody named Brandon G?


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Mr. Electric Wizard said:


> Do you happen know somebody named Brandon G?




I don’t think so. Does he live near Austin, TX?


----------



## Mr. Electric Wizard (Oct 30, 2017)

I have a skateboarding buddy that used to live there.


----------



## Torpedo (Aug 16, 2018)

dhmcfadin said:


> Jason, do you currently have any poly in your enclosure? That will help tremendously if you are a little short on volume.
> 
> Personally, I thought you mustang sounded awesome! I don’t know if I would change the box at all. Just add a little poly.




Not yet. I will try the fill before I go the down the hard road. Maybe that in conjunction with some tuning wizardry I can get the sound profile I desire. I know it’s not the subs lacking anything as they are barely being worked right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhmcfadin (Sep 28, 2017)

Torpedo said:


> Not yet. I will try the fill before I go the down the hard road. Maybe that in conjunction with some tuning wizardry I can get the sound profile I desire. I know it’s not the subs lacking anything as they are barely being worked right now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




We can definitely work on it soon! Super busy the next couple weeks/weekends.


----------



## Torpedo (Aug 16, 2018)

dhmcfadin said:


> We can definitely work on it soon! Super busy the next couple weeks/weekends.




Looking forward to it. Darn work getting in the way of life. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## creed (May 23, 2005)

Reviving an old thread

I am evaluating should I pull a trigger, however I am limited as I have 2 channels left unused on the Biketronics which is 2 x 180watts @ 4 ohm (or over 300watts per channels @ 2ohm), however these two channels are not bridgeable

If I were to leverage the two unused channels, would 1x180watts (wired the 2ohm DVC go 4ohm) sufficient? Or stupid questions is it even possible to power it with 2 channels individually to each voice coils at 2ohm? I have a Dayton DSP408 in my install if that helps


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

creed said:


> would 1x180watts (wired the 2ohm DVC go 4ohm) sufficient?


IMO it's likely you would find that lacking.



creed said:


> it even possible to power it with 2 channels individually to each voice coils at 2ohm?


IMO in *theory* that will work as long as the two amp output signals are perfectly identical in every respect (i.e. the two outputs viewed concurrently on a O-scope appear as one perfectly coincident curve). 

To the extent that the two outputs deviate from each other in _any_ respect, the coils will be working 'against each other' with detrimental effect. The degree of that detriment on SQ and/or speaker-health would depend on the degree of any difference between the outputs. 

I'm not sure how one would quantify that possible SQ or speaker-health detriment, nor sure how one would ID any differences between the outputs short of O-scope analysis; more importantly from a _practical_ standpoint I'm not sure if there's any _real-world_ concern at all when driving each coil from two separate outputs on any given amp.


----------



## RockitFX (Aug 22, 2018)

FordEscape said:


> IMO it's likely you would find that lacking.
> 
> 
> IMO in *theory* that will work as long as the two amp output signals are perfectly identical in every respect (i.e. the two outputs viewed concurrently on a O-scope appear as one perfectly coincident curve).
> ...


The coils would only be working against each other if they were out of phase, which would be bad. I fail to see how slight variations would be "detrimental" to the health of the sub.


----------



## Caustic (May 13, 2018)

Isn't the gain on the biketronics fixed? As in no knob? Seems like if you took 1 channel from the dsp, used a splitter to feed the amp it would output the same to both coils.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

RockitFX said:


> The coils would only be working against each other if they were out of phase, which would be bad. I fail to see how slight variations would be "detrimental" to the health of the sub.


Maybe it wouldn't, but just like the extreme case of significantly out of phase, it strikes me that _any_ difference between the signal to the two coils (amplitude, frequency, or even _slight_ timing/phase shift) could generate unintended stress and heat in the driver as they would be _trying_ to act other than in perfect unison?


----------



## RockitFX (Aug 22, 2018)

FordEscape said:


> Maybe it wouldn't, but just like the extreme case of significantly out of phase, it strikes me that _any_ difference between the signal to the two coils (amplitude, frequency, or even _slight_ timing/phase shift) could generate unintended stress and heat in the driver as they would be _trying_ to act other than in perfect unison?


Assuming that the 2 coils are wired correctly and the DSP isn't intentionally introducing phase/time changes, amplitude would be the only area of concern, and is long as it's close I can't imagine it causing problems. As long as both coils are trying to move the cone in the same direction it doesn't really matter if one coil has more power or not, as the magnetic fields in both coils will be summed. 

Now, if one coil is out of phase, then hypothetically all of the electrical energy will be converted directly into heat instead of movement, and no sound will come out of the speaker. That would be bad. 

All that said, I'm not an electrical engineer or a physicist, so it might be better to contact Nick at Stereo Integrity & see what he thinks. He's usually pretty good about answering emails, and he's also pretty active on facebook. All his contact info, including phone number, are listed on the 'thank you' note that he usually includes with his speakers. 

I have the same sub & I intend to power it with a 2 channel amplifier, with a mono signal.


----------



## RockitFX (Aug 22, 2018)

I just emailed Nick, as soon as I hear back I'll copy & paste his response here. Cheers


----------



## creed (May 23, 2005)

Although Biketronics amp gain it's fixed, I really don't know how detrimental the sub can be with slight variance of difference, yea the plan is a mono signal feed into both channel with a splitter, and using each channel to each coil to yield the best possible power output for the sub


----------



## creed (May 23, 2005)

Caustic said:


> Isn't the gain on the biketronics fixed? As in no knob? Seems like if you took 1 channel from the dsp, used a splitter to feed the amp it would output the same to both coils.


That's right, no gain pot on the Biketronics, I can uses 1 channel output of the Dayton DSP and uses a splitter, again I am unsure to what level of accuracy this required if I were to uses 1 channel per coil, I knew I am being paranoid just that I didn't see much similar application hence the worry


----------



## RockitFX (Aug 22, 2018)

From Nick:

"Thanks for your email. Running two separate channels will be fine as long as the gains for each channel are set the same. And the signal going to each channel is the same. However, if you are running a proper two channel stereo signal that can vary quite drastically I do not recommend running two separate channels. But a mono (the same) signal to both channels will be fine."


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

You have the quote directly from the manufacturer, so you have the only response that really matters. 

Having said that, Dan Wiggins has the best write up I have seen on DVC drivers. I've attached his white paper in PDF format. It is three pages an is definitely worth the read. Bottom line, even in a "worst case" scenario where you are feeding inverse signals to each voice coil it will only be an issue in the very long term due to heat. But most of us would be smart enough to realize that our sub is producing no sound and correct the mistake.


----------



## FordEscape (Nov 23, 2014)

Good read, thanks!


----------



## creed (May 23, 2005)

RockitFX said:


> From Nick:
> 
> "Thanks for your email. Running two separate channels will be fine as long as the gains for each channel are set the same. And the signal going to each channel is the same. However, if you are running a proper two channel stereo signal that can vary quite drastically I do not recommend running two separate channels. But a mono (the same) signal to both channels will be fine."


Thanks for that, very much appreciated.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

dhmcfadin said:


> Future Ideas: I have talked with Nick about the possibility of trying them in a ported enclosure. I think I am set on running 2 MKV's in 2 cu ft, tuned to 30 hz. Should be a fun project down the road. According to winISD, they should sound great. These speakers definitely have some versatility and A LOT of potential.


I know that this is an old thread but did anyone ever try the ported enclosure for these? I am contemplating this only due to the fact that my removable top 72 Blazer is probably gonna need some extra oomph with the top off. I want to do the subs downfiring right next to me under the console.


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

I tried searching but couldn't find a conclusive answer. 

Are there any issues using the sub down firing? If it is okay how much clearance do I need to allow for?


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Salami said:


> I tried searching but couldn't find a conclusive answer.
> 
> Are there any issues using the sub down firing? If it is okay how much clearance do I need to allow for?


per nick in this post, downfiring is fine. 



https://www.facebook.com/stereointegrity/posts/another-great-bm-mkv-review-came-in-via-phone-to-begin-with-then-he-emailed-us-t/1680763351960648/


----------



## JI808 (Nov 20, 2013)

Salami said:


> I tried searching but couldn't find a conclusive answer.
> 
> Are there any issues using the sub down firing? If it is okay how much clearance do I need to allow for?


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks guys! My Google skills failed me.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

Where'd you manage to find one?


----------



## Salami (Oct 10, 2007)

I bought it last summer when there was still stock available.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

Salami said:


> I tried searching but couldn't find a conclusive answer.
> 
> Are there any issues using the sub down firing? If it is okay how much clearance do I need to allow for?


I finally got my set running downfiring and WOW are these some great sounding subs. I have about 2 inches of clearance from my amp s and there are no issues.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

ndm said:


> I finally got my set running downfiring and WOW are these some great sounding subs. I have about 2 inches of clearance from my amp s and there are no issues.


Good to hear, especially coming from a JBL W15GTi Mk II user.  

I was honestly a bit surprised that Nick decided to discontinue them after spending so much time and resources developing and improving them over the years. Seemed as if they were (are) very decent drivers and filled a niche better than other options.

Must not have been profitable compared to the home theater subs and standard car audio subs. There were a few times where I wanted to use them in friend's installs, but my timing was always off and they weren't in stock when we needed them.  Enjoy them!


----------



## Iamsecond (Jan 3, 2017)

I love mine as well. Cleanest subs I have ever used and I needed a tiny tiny tiny box and these were the only thing out there that would fit the bill. 
yeah I think he sat on the last run for a long time and they just didn’t move. 
I don’t know what I’ll do if I ever damage these or one fails. I will probably shed a tear. 😆
But mine play flat down to 20hz in my tundra. Not like an sql but 20-40hz is crazy flat.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

I remember reading he discontinued production due to the rise in price of neodymium and said he might entertain resuming production if the costs come down.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

pwnt by pat said:


> I remember reading he discontinued production due to the rise in price of neodymium and said he might entertain resuming production if the costs come down.


I spoke with him and the Neo cost was the reason.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Good to hear, especially coming from a JBL W15GTi Mk II user.
> 
> I was honestly a bit surprised that Nick decided to discontinue them after spending so much time and resources developing and improving them over the years. Seemed as if they were (are) very decent drivers and filled a niche better than other options.
> 
> Must not have been profitable compared to the home theater subs and standard car audio subs. There were a few times where I wanted to use them in friend's installs, but my timing was always off and they weren't in stock when we needed them.  Enjoy them!


This sub and the jbl seem to have some things in common. For lack of better words, they both have a very "dry" sound. This is a major compliment. I cannot describe it any other way. The bass is very clean and tight. All I had to do was find the right phase with the JL zr800cw's and they became one. The punch of these subs is just incredible! I am stunned at how much impact there is in my Blazer. It is not even deadened yet and sounds delightful! Once I quiet this old farm truck down, I think this thing is gonna really be amazing.


----------



## JoshM (Dec 20, 2020)

Hello fellas,
I have a BM mkV and just built a template outta cardboard to calculate my space. It looks like the max I can get away with is 1.12cu, is there any reason not to make the box this size? I've always read bigger is better but wasn't sure if that was just for ported? Amp is a Mosconi pro 1/10 FYI. I would greatly appreciate any feedback! I hope it's OK I posted here rather than making a new thread.
Much appreciated,
-Josh


----------

